
Microsoft confirms some Windows 10 source code has leaked - happy-go-lucky
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/24/15867350/microsoft-windows-10-source-code-leak
======
0xbear
They should just open all of it up under some license that prohibits forking
and allows for contributions.

~~~
frozenport
Our review confirms that these files are actually a portion of the source code
from the _Shared Source Initiative_ and is used by OEMs and partners

------
kungito
Why is this a surprise? Aren't there thousands of developers having access to
it?

~~~
TomMarius
Yes, but they had to sign a very aggressive NDA.

------
kuroguro
I wonder if the source is still floating around somewhere.

